# Merry Christmas; schutzhund style!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

We didn't do a tree this year so had to be creative when it came to our Christmas cards...


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome! Love it! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Wustenbergerland (Nov 29, 2012)

Great German Shepherd dogs pictures with schutzhund style !

Merry Christmas friends...


----------



## Benevolence (Nov 12, 2012)

Hahaha. I like it!

Going to have the sleeves stuffed with chewies and hanging by the fireplace?


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Love it! 

Kat


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Very cool!! That Zefra sure is a looker! I really like her!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Very creative, great photo!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Best. Christmas. Card. EVER!!!! 

Love the Stark's and Zefra's gorgeous, happy smiles!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You have green blinds? 
Merry Christmas to Stark and Zefra!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

@ Jane - yes....most clubs around here do....lol. The company is RedlineK9 I believe. Dogsport gear and akk-k9 carry them.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Benevolence said:


> Hahaha. I like it!
> 
> Going to have the sleeves stuffed with chewies and hanging by the fireplace?


OMG... Great idea for next year's card!


----------



## Suddenly (Nov 15, 2012)

Just Fabulous!!??


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

:wild:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Love it, thanks for sharing. :wub:


----------

